# Recent aquisitions from Nick Tannaci



## PaphMadMan (Jul 4, 2009)

Like many others here I finally was not able to resist ordering some plants from Nick Tannaci, and I couldn't be happier with what I received. On the right the 10 seedlings of his choice in bud special, and on the left 6 small seedlings + 2 bonus seedlings he included.


----------



## paphioland (Jul 4, 2009)

nice. Nick has great stuff.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 4, 2009)

:clap: Cool buys!!! :clap: We are waiting for the bloom photos!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2009)

How'd my old camera end up in Wisconsin!?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 4, 2009)

NYEric said:


> How'd my old camera end up in Wisconsin!?



Your old camera is a cell phone?


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 5, 2009)

very nice!!! Keep us updated with the blooms! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 5, 2009)

:sob: stop tempting me, Orchidbabies is coming to our club meeting next week, I can't afford both!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 5, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> :sob: stop tempting me, Orchidbabies is coming to our club meeting next week, I can't afford both!



But 10 plants in bud for $120, shipping included, is such a good deal. Can you afford to pass it up? oke::evil::rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice buy. I was very pleased with my plants as well. Now to keep them alive for another blooming is my new challenge!


----------



## Renegayde (Jul 6, 2009)

most of the plants I got from Nick have put on 1 new growth and several of them have 2 new growths.....sadly though except for the ones I bought in bud that bloomed....the rest seem to be content to put on new growths and not bloom yet.

Todd


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't think there are many plants that will be putting out blooms & new growths at the same time..... Patience


PaphMadMan said:


> But 10 plants in bud for $120, shipping included, is such a good deal. Can you afford to pass it up? oke::evil::rollhappy:


Hardly, it's a good deal, hopefully next month!


----------



## e-spice (Jul 6, 2009)

Renegayde said:


> most of the plants I got from Nick have put on 1 new growth and several of them have 2 new growths.....sadly though except for the ones I bought in bud that bloomed....the rest seem to be content to put on new growths and not bloom yet.
> 
> Todd



Maybe try increasing the light level?

e-spice


----------



## Renegayde (Jul 6, 2009)

it could be true that they need more light.....they are in a Northerly window and get less light than the plants on my other rack that are in a Westerly window.

Todd


----------

